# Atlas update



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

Now 2ft long and 1101g ;D


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

He's so cute! And so big wow! How much bigger will he get?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

They say approx 3ft. His grandaddy (or great grandad?) was a biiiig boy though so who knows.

Full grown they can weigh 1600-2000g. He's only 5 months though so I've no idea how big he will actually get as they can keep growing/bulking up until 16 months or more


----------



## Athena (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow! He's gonna be a big boy! I love the sleeping picture! and the next one, he looks like he's giving you the why did you wake me look. So cute!


----------



## TheMightyMischief (Mar 6, 2011)

aww! I think I recognise mr Atlas from the ukpouchies forum, we currently have Aurora xx


----------



## bcfromva (Nov 22, 2009)

In addition to being an avid rat lover, I will shortly be working on a research project that trains Gambian Pouched Rats to detect explosives in third-world countries. I'm curious as to their temperament relative to typical pet rats. Have you noticed much difference, other than their size? I would like to get one or two as pets myself, since they live substantially longer than normal pet rats, but am concerned they are not as domesticated.

This species was illegal in the United States, but they are now legal again to own as pets (the ban was lifted in 2008), if anyone in the US is interested.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

VERY cool photos and a very cool guy you have there!


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

bcfromva said:


> In addition to being an avid rat lover, I will shortly be working on a research project that trains Gambian Pouched Rats to detect explosives in third-world countries. I'm curious as to their temperament relative to typical pet rats. Have you noticed much difference, other than their size? I would like to get one or two as pets myself, since they live substantially longer than normal pet rats, but am concerned they are not as domesticated.
> 
> This species was illegal in the United States, but they are now legal again to own as pets (the ban was lifted in 2008), if anyone in the US is interested.


There isn't really much comparison between GPRs and domestic pet rats. They all have personality like the domestics but size and behaviour is quite different as GPRs are not domesticated as a breed yet. They require a LOT of attention and time just to get them handleable and even then it isn't guaranteed that they will like anyone as a significant number only bond to one person (their owner). 

Have you contacted Leslie of UKPouchies? www.ukpouchies.co.uk she has trained rats to do mock-up mine sweeps for schools I believe and it worked really well. There is a forum there also should you want more information


----------

